# Police Officer Randal (Randy) Simmons



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .


















[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Randal (Randy) Simmons 
*Los Angeles Police Department*
*California*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 27 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, February 7, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Randy Simmons was shot and killed as he and other members of the Los Angeles SWAT Team made entry into a home at approximately 12:30 am. The team had been deployed to the home after a suspect inside called 911 and claimed to have murdered three family members.

As the team entered, the suspect opened fire, striking Officer Simmons and a second officer. Both officers were immediately transported to Northridge Medical Center, where Officer Simmons succumbed to his wounds approximately 30 minutes later.

Officer Simmons had served with the Los Angeles Police Department for 27 years. He is survived by his wife, two children, parents, and three sisters.
Agency Contact Information
Los Angeles Police Department
150 N Los Angeles Street
Los Angeles, CA 90012

Phone: (213) 485-3586

_*Please contact the Los Angeles Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

rest in peace, officer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hundreds Remember Slain Los Angeles SWAT Team Member

*By THOMAS WATKINS*
_Associated Press Writer_

LOS ANGELES -- 
Hundreds of police officers from around the country joined mourners Friday at a huge church to remember a man so dependable on the job he was nicknamed "The Rock" - the city's first SWAT team member ever killed in the line of duty.
The 10,000-seat Crenshaw Christian Center Faithdome was expected to be completely filled for Randal Simmons' service, making it the biggest police funeral in recent memory, said Mary Grady, a spokeswoman for the Los Angeles Police Department.
"That's reflective of the impact he had as an LAPD officer and a SWAT officer, and that's reflective of the man outside the LAPD and the lives he touched," Grady said
As mourners gathered, Simmons' body arrived at the church in a white hearse escorted by dozens of motorcycle officers. His eight pallbearers were all current or former members of the SWAT team.
Among them was Tim McCarthy, a six-year veteran of the unit who was trained by Simmons.
"He was a super-solid guy. He touched a lot of people on duty and off-duty," McCarthy said. "How can I sum it up? One of our boys took a hit."
Simmons, 51, was killed last week as he tried to raid the house of a gunman who had gone berserk and slain several family members.
He was the LAPD's first special weapons and tactics team officer to die in the line of duty since the elite unit was formed in 1967. With 20 years in the SWAT unit, he was its second-longest-serving member.
Those who worked with Simmons were shocked that he had fallen. He was considered a perfect tactician at the top of his game who risked his life for others during a raid and worked hard to stay in peak physical condition. Fellow officers called him "The Rock."
What went wrong in the early hours of Feb. 7 is still being investigated. Simmons was shot as he entered the home of Edwin Rivera, 20, who had called police to report that he had killed his father and two brothers. The hours-long standoff following the shootings ended with a police sniper killing Rivera.
Fellow SWAT officer James Veenstra was shot in the jaw, and is recovering following surgery. Two other officers had lesser injuries.
SWAT officers are trained to enter a structure when they believe civilians inside are in peril.
Police Commission Inspector General Andre Birotte has said preliminary information gave no hint of problems with the way police handled the situation.
A deeply religious man, Simmons was known to some in his community as "The Reverend" and was a mentor to many children. He also was a husband and a father, survived by two teenagers.








Wire Service


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Requiescat In Pace! May your brothers and sisters never forget who you are or the service you gave.


----------

